# Best fish finder for $300?



## d-camarena (Nov 10, 2018)

Ive always used the $100 fish finders, now that i got another boat and want to keep it for a while i want to have something better. 
What would be the best fish finder for around $300 maybe even 400. 
Thanks.


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 10, 2018)

Garmin Striker 7SV has the most features for the money. Basic GPS, side imaging, and down imaging included (although the DI is not as good as many others). New 400$ and refurbs are around 350 IIRC.

You can also get refurb Elite/Helix 5s in that range but they will not have side imaging unless you spend considerably more.

You can get some great deals on FB/CL as well if you keep an eye open. Forum classifieds are another place to look.


----------



## wmk0002 (Nov 12, 2018)

They just announced new Humminbird Gen3 units so the used market for Helixs will be good here shortly as people begin to upgrade.


----------



## moloch16 (Nov 12, 2018)

Keep an eye out for holiday shopping deals. Lowrance just came out with new lines of fish finders and their older models are clearing out, but they are still really great and you can get amazing deals.

Search for Lowrance, Garmin, Humminbird on https://slickdeals.net/ and other deal finder sights.

Wait for Thanksgiving/Black Friday/Black Monday deals to see what you can get for less $$$


----------

